# Grazing or grass livery Dundee or close by



## GingerSnap934 (7 May 2017)

Looking for grass livery or grazing for our 14hh new forest gelding 
Dundee or close by


----------



## sarahann1 (8 May 2017)

Few options:

Murroes near Kellas - http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-a-place-to-ride/centres/mno/murroes-livery-yard

Balmydown near Strathmartine - https://www.yell.com/biz/mr-alistair-hodnett-dundee-7188046/

Westbank near Longforgan -https://www.facebook.com/WestbankEquestrian/

Jim Nichols place, also known as Mill Of Brighty at the back of Kellas. 

The Latch - Guy called Willie Beatie owns it. 

Carlogie - https://www.facebook.com/carlogieequestrian/

Longparke is just outside Monifieth - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Longparke-Livery-Yard/133946910013174 

Dargies, just outside Kellas

A bit further afield is Parknowe outside Balmullo - https://www.facebook.com/Parknowe-Farm-Livery-1780656765484948/


----------

